# Nvidia Network Controller and Live-CD.. (Kinda Fixed)

## onlinepancakes

Anyone able to connect to the internet with Nvidia Network Controller on the 2007.0 Live-CD and the rest install CD'S? Reason I ask is because I have been unable to get online... I tried dhcp eth0, eth1, /etc/init.d/net.lo, eth0, eth1 start and they all started, but not online.. Also tried net-start eth0 and so on and it just gave an error "line 11" error... Nothing could get online... Right now I am back on Windows typing this out...

I know my Network card works on linux because I gave it a shot with Ubuntu 7 and I was online before GDM came up..

Hardware

Intel E6600 2.4GHZ

Kingston HyperX 2 DDR2 800MHZ 2GB 

Asus P5N32 E SLI Plus 

Nvidia 8800GTS Super Overclocked

Western Digital 320GB Sata 2 

Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS 

ATI TV Wonder Pro TV Card

----------

## onlinepancakes

Anyone? Any thoughts or anything?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

if you need a livecd with support for newer hardware try mine (see signature) or try the others which suits your need (usually under unsupported software), don't know if kernel 2.6.19 supports that network adapter

----------

## onlinepancakes

Strange.. Internet works in Minimal CD Installtion, but not live. So looks like I'll be doing an old fashion Gentoo Stage 3 installs  :Smile: .

----------

## Tatewaki

What driver is it that is needed for the network adepter? I have had the same problem as you, but like you, i did a installation with the minimal CD, but know when i'm done i can't connect to the internet. My eth0 and eth1 gets timeout when trying to get a IP.

----------

## slobba

I had the same problems with the NVidia network controllers on my P5N32-E SLI board (680i chipset). They worked when installing (minimal CD) but timed out when booting from the hard disk. Inserting the forcedeth module with the options: msi=0 msix=0 fixed the problem for me. Try using:

```
modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
```

 to load the module or put

```
options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
```

into /etc/modules.d/forcedeth, run update-modules, unload and then reload the forcedeth module. Hopefully, problem solved.

----------

## Tatewaki

i followed a advice form another user.

I added pci=nomsi to the boot option in grub

----------

## sifi

MSI now works with bios 0805 on Asus P5N32-E PLUS meaning that noacpi and nomsi boot parameters are no longer needed (and irq sharing is less of a problem).

----------

